# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Гададхаре Пандиту прабху >  Структура вед

## Марина З

Добрый день. Хочу собрать всю информацию по ведам )

----------


## Гададхара Пандит дас

Вы просто святая.

----------

